# engine size



## roofer01 (Aug 6, 2011)

hi just thinking of changing my 986 raped0 4 a 9090df but a little concerned about the 2.3 engine is it man enough.

thanks


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

The 2.3 130bhp is more or less equivalent to the 2.8jtd that is probably in your 986 unless its a Merc then its a 2.7 so you should or should I say will find it more than adequate. 
What year is the 9090?


----------



## roofer01 (Aug 6, 2011)

josieb,many thanks 4 the reply, the 9090df is on a 59 plate with a 2.3 mjtd
with a six speed box, i have been looking on rapedo sites and i am thinking that most vans are 2.3 unless u up grade then ??


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Roofer01

I have just got a new Rapido 9048df with the 130 multijet e.g. 2.3 and it performs well I tow a trailer with a smart car on and it pulls very well most of the time I don’t know it’s there.

I’ve also had two Autotrails and a Swift with the same engine and never had a problem with power even when fully loaded for a 10 week run around Europe, the only problem I did have was with the Swift Sundance was the dreaded judder.

We had our first trip in our new van to Ipswich and stayed at tomcat farm to try it out we are very pleased with our purchase so for, this was 600mile round trip and the van preformed well giving me around 29 miles per gallon.

We are planning our next trip to Italy at the end of August we are going back to the same campsite we have stayed on for the past two years which is called camping Cavallino a good location for day trips to Venice and at only 15e per night on Acsi for a four star camp which is worth every star may I add and you can park 5 meters from the beach bliss, another bonus is that we stop at lake Garda on the way and on our return a place not to be mist simply spectacular and enchanting can’t wait.    

Regards
Ray


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Opt*

I would opt for an M series with the 2.2 160hp or 3.0 190hp.

TM


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*Garda*

hi Ray,

I know this is off the topic, but I am reading this with interest as I am going from a 3 litre to a 2.3litre. No one has said on here that the 2.3 has existed in two forms, the original 120bhp and the last 18 months 130 bhp and increased torque. Apparently completely different to drive.

Anyway, when you go to Garda, stay in or close to Simeone and knocks spots of Garda town which tbh is disappointing

We did the GB privilege Italian spectacular and stayed here coming back, it really is gorgeous.

Phil


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Phil

Not sure about the 120bhp because I have never driven one or the 3ltr but I’m sure if the 3ltr is as good as the 2.3 e.g. 130bhp then you’ll have no problems.

Our first MH was a Mobilmvetta top driver 62 with the 2.8jtd and that went like a train but it didn’t have six gears which may have helped on the fuel however it was a good motor.

Thank for the info on Garda we have only visited the town of Garda, we say at camping butterfly in Peschiea d Garda or at Lazise 13e per night both right on the lake.


Regards
Ray


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

How about the 2.3L then get it remapped by Boosters etc?

My friend has 2.3 Fiat Rapido 7098 rated at 3850Kg, it's effortless to drive, and he gets 28 mpg.

The bhp is increased I think to nearly 150hp, but the torque is even more impressive, he rarely needs to drop to 5th to take hills!

Just a thought.

w


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

I can confirm what Wilse says from our Rapido 7090 experience.

We weigh about 3.6t on a trip and average over 28mpg with a WOW remap. We almost never have to drop out of 6th on a motorway (doing 58ish) and it is very easy to drive around towns and lanes using a higher gear than prior to the remap.

It was good to drive before remapping and the plan was to improve mpg (marginal improvement) but I've never considered reverting.

Kev


----------



## roofer01 (Aug 6, 2011)

*thanks*

hi guys, thank you all for your help and tips,most appreciated


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi roofer01
You are right, the 3lt is an upgrade. The Merc equivalent is the 990 with a 2.2 as standard with the option to upgrade to 3lt. Again not under powered. Would you use the 3lt to it's full potential?

Just out of interest are you going to change your 986 for the Island Bed?


----------



## roofer01 (Aug 6, 2011)

*josieb*

hi again yes im thinking of getting the 9090df with island bed

regards malcolm


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

spent almost a year looking out for our next van then went and bought it on the spur of the moment, our old van was the 1.9td one of my priorities was more power, the new van is 07 2.3 as part of the deal i got it remapped and got the certificate saying the BHP had gone from 129 to 164, i do know that it flies, am definitely in line for speeding tickets at this rate, found myself going up a hill that would have had me changing down in the old van to about 40mph but i was still accelerating at 70 now not really done enough milage to quote mpg but van has done 11.000 and trip computer shows lifetime average of 25.6.


----------

